# Need charter for bachelor party



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Want to charter a offshore fishing trip for 6 people for a bachelor party out of either Freeport, POC, or Port Aransas for one of the last weekends of June. I'm sure it will be one of the last 2 saturdays in June. Looking for a 12 hour trip in some blue water. Any takers or info on charters would be appreciated.


----------



## parker2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Try the Triple XXX out of Freeport, I belive its a 36' Contender with triple yammies and has a great captin, I'll try to get a phone number tomorrow.

Parker


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

www.barronsportfishing.com


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

hstnboatguy said:


> www.barronsportfishing.com


Full day = $800.00 Plus fuel. How much do you reckon a day's fuel burn on a boat like that costs?


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

pm sent


----------

